# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  Αποσπαση Προσοχης

## David

Γεια σας παιδια. Εψαχνα τελευται το ιντερνετ και εχω σοβαρες υποψιες οτι πασχω απο αποσπαση προσοχης. Που πρεπει να απευθυνθω για να δω οντως αν ισχυει αυτο και να μου γραψει Ritalin? 

Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## Remedy

> Γεια σας παιδια. Εψαχνα τελευται το ιντερνετ και εχω σοβαρες υποψιες οτι πασχω απο αποσπαση προσοχης. Που πρεπει να απευθυνθω για να δω οντως αν ισχυει αυτο και να μου γραψει Ritalin? 
> 
> Σας ευχαριστω.


κατσε βρε παιδι.
ξερεις και τι εχεις και τι πρεπει να σου γραψει?γιατρος εισαι?

----------


## Boltseed

> Γεια σας παιδια. Εψαχνα τελευται το ιντερνετ και εχω σοβαρες υποψιες οτι πασχω απο αποσπαση προσοχης. Που πρεπει να απευθυνθω για να δω οντως αν ισχυει αυτο και να μου γραψει Ritalin?


Εσυ που πρεπει νομιζεις?

----------


## Γάτος

Αν σου πούμε να μην κολλήσεις θα κολλήσεις και θα το ψάξεις. Έτσι θα αποκτήσεις σίγουρα απόσπαση προσοχής.
Αν σου πούμε να το ψάξεις θα το ψάξεις και έτσι πάλι θα αποκτήσεις απόσπαση προσοχής.
Δεν ξέρω τι να απαντήσω ειλικρινά. :(

----------


## David

Απλα με ελαχιστο ψαξιμο βρισκει κανεις οτι αν οντως εχει αποσπαση προσοχης πρεπει να παρει Ritalin... Τωρα το θεμα ειναι να μου πει αν οντως εχω κιολας...

Boltseed για βοηθα λιγο παραπανω...

----------


## Γάτος

Ξέρεις τι γίνεται; Δεν πρέπει να βγάζεις διάγνωση μόνος σου εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα. ;) Πρέπει να πας στον "ειδικό" να του πεις τι έχεις και να σου βγάλει εκείνος την διάγνωση. Εκτός από διάγνωση έβγαλες και την φαρμ. αγωγή που θες να πάρεις που σημαίνει πως κόλλησες εφόσον δεν το έχεις ψάξει με ειδικό το θέμα παλαιότερα ώστε να γνωρίζεις το φάρμακο. Το πρόβλημα λοιπόν μπορεί να πηγάζει από αλλού και όχι από την απόσπαση προσοχής αυτή καθαυτή. Δεν θέλω να σε βάλω σε σκέψεις αλλά τα έχεις καλά με τον εαυτό σου; Θεωρείς πως έχεις μια ικανοποιητική ζωή; Σκέψου προσεκτικά και πάρε συμβουλές από κάποιον ειδικό π.χ. Ψυχολόγο (ο οποίος δεν γράφει φάρμακα). Αυτά τα ολίγα από εμένα με φιλική διάθεση πάντα.

----------


## Deleted-member121016

διασπαση προσοχης. οχι αποσπαση. δεν ειναι δασκαλα η προσοχη να παρει αποσπαση.

----------

